# معجون تنظيف البلاط



## ماهر ابو خلف (12 أكتوبر 2007)

كل عام والجميع بألف خير وتقبل الله منا ومنكم الطاعات

أخواني معجون تنظيف البلاط المسمى ( المعجون الأخضر ) 
فتشت بهل منتدى على أي معلومة عنه ولم أجد أحد قد تطرق لهذا المنتج المستخدم في المنازل كثيرا

مين بيعرف التركية لهذا المنظف الحيوي الذي هو على شكل ( جل ) لتنظيف البلاط والسراميك
من لديه المعلومة والمعرفة بهذا المنتج فليقدمها والفائدة للجميع 

إن شاء الله وشكرا


----------



## اميمة اسماعيل (11 أكتوبر 2009)

يريت حدا يرد على هذا الموضوع


----------



## fadiza17 (12 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
يا اخي ياريت تشرحلنا انت شو قصدك بالجل (المعجون الاخضر) يعني اسمو التجاري او شو مكتوب على العبوة ولاذن الله نساعدك اذا استطعنا


----------



## processtn (13 أكتوبر 2009)

السلآم عليكم م رحمة الله إخواني الكرام أريد مساعدتكم في طريقة صناعة ماء الجفال ، ماء الجفال المعطر و ماء الجفال المنظف والمركز (50°)
و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## fadiza17 (13 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عيكم ورحمه الله اخي ان طريقة صناعه الجافيل مذكوره بهذا المنتدى اكثر من مرة ارجوا منك البحث بالمنتدى 
واذا لم تجده نساعدك باذن الله


----------



## علي الشبعان (3 يناير 2011)

اسال عن طريقة تصنيع جل تنظيف البلاط


----------



## عبد الله أبو أحمد (12 يناير 2011)

هل وجدتم الطريقة ؟ وأين أجدها؟


----------



## م/اميرة (24 فبراير 2011)

وانا كمان عايزة اعرف طريقة عمل الجل الاخضر ده


----------



## سمير7 (24 فبراير 2011)

اظن انه هو عبارة عن سلفونيك و سليكات و كلور...


----------



## wael_QWE (7 أكتوبر 2014)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## مازن81 (12 أكتوبر 2014)

اخي المنتج الذي تبحث عنه اسمه التجاري العملاق
ويوجد الكثير من التركيبات المتوفرة على النت عنه
احببت ان افيدك باسم المنتج لكي تصل لهدفك بسهولة


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (20 أكتوبر 2014)

الاخ العزيز ماهر ابو خلف ستجد التركيبه ان شاء الله علي الموقع


----------



## wael_QWE (1 يونيو 2016)

بالتوفيق


----------

